# Dr. O. Palmer Robertson to Preach At Aisquith Presbyterian Church on January 8th, 201



## Webservant (Dec 23, 2011)

Dr. Palmer Robertson to Preach at Aisquith January 8th, 2012 | Aisquith Presbyterian Church. Join us for worship at either 9:30 am or 11:00 am if you're in the neighborhood!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 23, 2011)

You could at least send me a copy of the Sunday bulletin!

(don't I owe you a reply to an earlier email, regarding church records?)


----------



## Webservant (Dec 23, 2011)

Wayne, the bulletin will actually be available on our website on the Friday before, and the audio of the sermon will be available for free download after 1 pm on that Sunday. I will email you the link when both are available. As to your reply... I didn't want to bother you because I know you are quite busy. Do you still have the email that I sent you?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, I still have that email. 

I try to do an annual review and make sure everyone received an answer. Still, some drop through the cracks 
and the review allows me to catch those (hopefully).


----------

